# Sailing Charters to the Greek islands



## nikosioannou (Dec 5, 2000)

If you are interested in sailing the Greek islands please contact us at:

[email protected]

http://www.yachting.bigstep.com/

We will make it a great deal for you!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Charter a restored Atlantic 49'' to the Greek islands, directly from the Owner!
Contact us at [email protected]
http://www.grsailing.gr


----------



## sailalways (Jul 10, 2002)

We have our own 37'' sailboat and we''ve chartered all over the world (including Tonga, St. Martin, Turkey and Greece) and our WORST (and only horrific) experience was with GPSC! We had previous charter experience in Greece and we thought we could save money with GPSC. Instead, when GPSC refused to deliver the boat that we had contracted, ten days before the charter, no less, amidst many defensive phone calls and emails from GPSC/Philly, we realized that we were dealing with a disreputable company and walked away from our deposit. (GPSC including George, refused to return our deposit, even though they didn''t deliver the boat they promised and only gave us major headaches and disappointment.) Our adive: spread the word. You are better of not sailing than sailing with GPSC. Moorings in Greece was wonderful. Sunsail in Turkey, fantastic. Sunsail and Moorings in St. Martin and Tonga, also outstanding. Stick with the professionals.


----------

